# TNT Cantaloupe Marsala wine



## kadesma (May 8, 2012)

This is a refreshing way to start or end a meal. I use 3 small cantaloupes, 2 cups of strawberries, 1 cup of sugar and sweet Marsala wine 1 cup. If children are going to have some use a sparkling water or lemon-lime soda instead of the wine. Wash an cut tops off berries, cut melons in half using a melon baller scoop out the pulp after removing the seeds, save the shells. Put the melon balls and berries in a large bowl and add 1/2 cup of sugarand the Marsala, mix well,refrigerate. When ready to serve fill shells with the marinated melon and berries spoon juice over fruit/ serve chilled. Add a sprig of mint for garnish. serves 6 Enjoy
kades


----------



## simonbaker (May 8, 2012)

kadesma said:


> This is a refreshing way to start or end a meal. I use 3 small cantaloupes, 2 cups of strawberries, 1 cup of sugar and sweet Marsala wine 1 cup. If children are going to have some use a sparkling water or lemon-lime soda instead of the wine. Wash an cut tops off berries, cut melons in half using a melon baller scoop out the pulp after removing the seeds, save the shells. Put the melon balls and berries in a large bowl and add 1/2 cup of sugarand the Marsala, mix well,refrigerate. When ready to serve fill shells with the marinated melon and berries spoon juice over fruit/ serve chilled. Add a sprig of mint for garnish. serves 6 Enjoy
> kades


 Sounds great!  I have a couple os small caterings this week that I will try this out on.


----------



## kadesma (May 8, 2012)

simonbaker said:


> Sounds great! I have a couple os small caterings this week that I will try this out on.


 Great, Enjoy.
kadesma


----------

